# Pro rata salary



## Parazard2 (27 Jan 2018)

I just started maternity leave and I received pro-rata payment for working the partial month. However I'm not convinced the calculations are correct as they seem to leave me somewhat short. This is what the payroll people have calculated:

annual salary /12 = monthly salary
monthly salary/23 (working days in january) = daily rate
daily rate* number of days worked in january = pro rata salary

I think if they are looking to get a daily rate they should be doing it over the whole year rather than take the already average monthly salary (which would explain why I'm being left short):

annual salary/261 (working days in 2018) = daily rate
daily rate* number of days worked in january = pro rata salary

Any insights from anyone else out there? Do I have a point? I get a higher amount if I calculate this on a monthly and weekly basis... the way they have done it seems to be the one leaving me with the least amount


----------



## llgon (27 Jan 2018)

Do you have an hourly rate? I'd imagine your pay for the month should be calculated in hours rather than days.


----------



## Parazard2 (27 Jan 2018)

No I only have an annual salary, hence why I believe they should calculate a daily rate from that...


----------



## tommyryan55 (27 Jan 2018)

I would of thought it would be salary/52/contracted weekly hours, that will get the hourly rate, the rest can be worked out from there.


----------



## JoeRoberts (27 Jan 2018)

Agree with Tommy - you could just plan to come back to work mid way in a short month and get the benefit then - say Feb 2019 would be nice !!


----------



## messyleo (27 Jan 2018)

To be honest, for any jobs where I have been paid monthly (a fixed amount equal to my annual salary/12 regardless of how many days/workdays are in the month), I have always received pro rata payment (e.g. when finishing employment and moving to another job) based on the share of that month that I worked. I think it would be different if you received a salary every month that fluctuated based on the actual number of days in that month.


----------



## Parazard2 (28 Jan 2018)

Indeed. Once you calculate it that way (or down to the day rather than hourly rate) the amount is higher than the way they did it. Thank you for your inoui!


----------

